

Assembly 2015 demo party results - zaf
http://www.assembly.org/blogs/2/posts/24/

======
onion2k
As a web dev doing 3D stuff, I'm seriously impressed that the 6th place entry
in the demo comp (I Want To See Small Worlds[1]) was created with three.js.
They're doing great things with it.

[1] [http://archive.assembly.org/2015/demo/i-want-to-see-small-
wo...](http://archive.assembly.org/2015/demo/i-want-to-see-small-worlds-by-
primitive)

~~~
yAnonymous
The 1k intro winner was also done in JS:

[http://archive.assembly.org/2015/1k-intro/blck4777-by-p01-ri...](http://archive.assembly.org/2015/1k-intro/blck4777-by-p01-ribbon)

~~~
speeder
On my machine it lagged a lot...

Then I decided to see a video version of it, instead the sound is muffled :(

I wish I had a decent machine to see the demo properly.

~~~
aries1980
Demos has been requiring mid-high range machines with discrete GPUs (after
'97).

------
Mithaldu
To watch the winners of what is usually the highlight* of a demoparty:

[https://youtu.be/VD8c8XagJms](https://youtu.be/VD8c8XagJms) \-
[https://youtu.be/wzMmzqio9sA](https://youtu.be/wzMmzqio9sA) \-
[https://youtu.be/idOK0JlRhZY](https://youtu.be/idOK0JlRhZY)

Also, this cracked me up: SPORTS - Disk throw

* Some would argue that that should be the AMIGAAAAA compo. I don't disagree, but note that the AMIGAAAAAA compo is usually a little less accessible to the general public.

~~~
elpuri
Disk throwing has been a standard demo/copy party event since the dinosaurs
roamed the earth (at least in Finland). I remember there being a disk throwing
compo at Assembly '92.

------
bane
It's probably a good idea to point out that this party had a robust _Amiga_
demo competition this year as well. Remarkable.

~~~
vanderZwan
I wouldn't be surprised if the anniversary had anything to do with that.

------
hmottestad
Pro tip. If you are using a plugin to force HTTPS, then you will be redirected
from

\- [https://archive.assembly.org/...](https://archive.assembly.org/...).

to

\- [http://www.assembly.org/...](http://www.assembly.org/...).

And you will get a bunch of 404s

~~~
zaf
Entering manually (HTTPS)
[https://www.assembly.org/blogs/2/posts/24/](https://www.assembly.org/blogs/2/posts/24/)
works...?

Why would you get a redirect?

EDIT: on safari it doesn't but firefox it does redirect...

------
chippy
What is interesting is that it's possible to throw a disk (69m) further than a
CD (68m). Perhaps the hole in the CD makes a difference, or the disks are
smaller overall?

~~~
knodi123
I suspect it's more about the weight being concentrated (liek how you can
throw a wadded up ball of paper farther than you can throw an unfolded sheet).
I also think floppies weigh about 20% more.

------
wonkaWonka
Wow, that page looks like it's an ad for some kind of sports bar or monster
truck rally. Was that on purpose?

